# In una parola...



## adicharlas

Buona sera 

Vi espongo una mia teoria, ditemi per piacere che ne pensate. 

Per quanto riguarda la frase "In una parola: un ragazzo bello, simpatico e interessante"
io sostengo che, anche se "in una parola" è chiaramente un modo per dire "riassumendo", la frase è scorretta, perché le parole seguenti sono TRE. 
Pure se fosse corretto questo uso a me non piace, perché lo trovo comunque "illogico". 

Grazie per l'attenzione


----------



## Sempervirens

adicharlas said:


> Buona sera
> 
> Vi espongo una mia teoria, ditemi per piacere che ne pensate.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la frase "In una parola: un ragazzo bello, simpatico e interessante"
> io sostengo che, anche se "in una parola" è chiaramente un modo per dire "riassumendo", la frase è scorretta, perché le parole seguenti sono TRE.
> Pure se fosse corretto questo uso a me non piace, perché lo trovo comunque "illogico".
> 
> Grazie per l'attenzione




Ciao! Ma io potrei contestare dicendoti che parola è sintesi di parabola...  Quando parliamo paraboliamo.
Vabbè,dai, ognuno esprime le proprie opinioni.


----------



## Shiver80

Scusa in che contesto hai trovato "in una parola..." quando in realtà le parole sono ben più di una?

A meno che non fosse ironico, per fare una descrizione breve ma con più vocaboli si usa dire "in poche parole".


----------



## Luca1986

Premetto che io avrei probabilmente scritto/detto _in poche parole_ – come dice Shiver80. Escludo che si tratti di ipèrbole. Credo piuttosto che si tratti di uso improprio, perché si sarebbe potuto benissimo scrivere/dire, girando la frase, _è un ragazzo bello e simpatico, in una parola: interessante._


----------



## violadaprile

> Pure se fosse corretto questo uso a me non piace, perché lo trovo comunque "illogico".


Puoi fermarti a pensare, fare il conto, e poi dire "in tre parole", "in sedici parole" e così via. Senza sbagliare o dire cose illogiche. 
Oppure puoi dire "in poche parole", come dice Luca, o anche non dire nulla.
Il contesto è evidentemente un contesto parlato dove anacoluti e imprecisioni sono la regola.
Ma se non si vogliono dire cose illogiche, c'è anche la possibilità di non dirle. Per fortuna la lingua segue il pensiero


----------



## adicharlas

Grazie a tutti per le risposte 

Viola, no, il contesto è scritto, e  la frase non è mia, infatti io ho percepito una "non logica", per... i  miei parametri di pensiero e anche a orecchio 
Non è mia, dicevo, ma mi è stata chiesta un'opinione. 
La  mia opinione era appunto quella che ho evidenziato. Ho corretto la  frase togliendo "in una parola" e ho suggerito un'alternativa girando un  concetto - che era più ampio - diversamente. 
Anche nel caso di  concedere una maggiore libertà colloquiale, comunque il senso logico non  può venire meno, e a me pareva appunto che non ci fosse.
Grazie, Luca, è vero, il soggetto e gli attributi del testo originale erano diversi da quanto ho scritto per fare l'esempio, però in effetti la frase da te proposta è una soluzione possibile volendo proprio conservare "in una parola". 
Ho  pensato all'ipotesi "in poche parole", che poteva fungere da sinonimo. A parte che usarla non mi piace granché, nel contesto preciso, anche per la brevità dell'intero scritto, poteva  quasi rafforzare ulteriormente un'idea di "risparmio", cioè "la faccio breve", che poteva suonare scortese.
Bene, sono contenta di non essere stata troppo miss Precisetti nel mio dire "così non va!". 

Buona domenica


----------



## violadaprile

Nei contesti parlati ma molto formali, come ad esempio i convegni o i congressi, dove si fa una relazione orale ma si segue quanto meno una "scaletta" scritta, il che dà ampio margine per pensare ad ogni parola da dire, si usa esattamente l'espressione che dici tu:
_Per farla breve_, oppure meglio, _per non dilungarmi_, _per non annoiarvi, per dirla in una, in breve, per sintetizare, per stringere_.
_In breve_ non è scortese e può essere usato in qualunque contesto anche iperformale. Neppure _per farla breve_ è scortese, a meno che non sia un palese strumento per tagliare la parola all'interlocutore, o per chi ha parlato prima.


PS In questo caso, "per dirla in una" è una locuzione asisntattica, che non si riferisce a un numero reale ma intende "per fare un riassunto stringato". Quindi può essere anche per tre aggettivi. Per una questione di stile sarebbe meglio che gli aggettivi precedessero.


----------



## giginho

Buongiorno a Tutti!

Secondo me siamo di fronte a degli estremismi che mal si conciliano con la lingua.
Se io dico: penso che questa cosa sia.....(pausa)....lasciami dire...(pausa)....una schifezza! non intendo che tu mi stia imbavagliando per impedirmi di parlare, ma è un modo di dire.

Lo stesso vale per "in una parola". E' un modo di dire che indica che quello che segue è una stringata recensione di quello che precede......se ci mettiamo a contare diventiamo matti....e poi: le preposizioni contano mezzo? e gli articoli???


----------



## francisgranada

Va bene dire anche_ con_ una parola,_ con_ poche parole?


----------



## violadaprile

Sì va bene. Ma è meglio "in":


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Io non mi scandalizzo davanti a "in una parola", qualunque sia il numero delle parole "reali" che seguiranno.
In fondo, non è la stessa cosa che succede col numero dei passi "reali" che seguono alla dichiarazione "Vado a fare quattro passi"?
O alle cosette "reali" che seguiranno l'annuncio "Ho un paio di cosette da dirti"?

GS


----------



## giginho

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Io non mi scandalizzo davanti a "in una parola", qualunque sia il numero delle parole "reali" che seguiranno.
> In fondo, non è la stessa cosa che succede col numero dei passi "reali" che seguono alla dichiarazione "Vado a fare quattro passi"?
> O alle cosette "reali" che seguiranno l'annuncio "Ho un paio di cosette da dirti"?
> 
> GS



Sono scandalosamente d'accordo con Te......in una parola: quotoneee!!!


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Giorgio .

Sono d'accordo anchi'o, ma una piccola differenza tra la frase in questione e i tuoi esempi la sento: se dopo una lunga spiegazione vogliamo quasi riassumere qualcosa, allora come se si aspettase una certa esattezza ... Nella forma scritta personalmente forse preferirei "poche parole" se il numero delle parole fosse più di uno (escluso articoli, preposizioni, particelle  ...). Poi dipende dal contesto, tipo di testo ecc ...


----------



## Shiver80

Chiedo scusa ma in vita mia non ho mai sentito nessuno usare "in una parola" quando ce ne sono diverse.

"Fare quattro passi" è un modo di dire, che non associerei a questo caso. "In una parola" si usa di solito per enfatizzare, per esempio "in una parola: fantastico / orribile!"

Al massimo lo si usa con più parole per dire "uno strazio!" / "era pessimo" / "è bellissimo".

Se esiste qualche regola particolare che consente l'utilizzo di "in una parola" per fare sintesi di descrizioni che ne comprendono diverse, non ne sono a conoscenza, ma nell'uso comune più parole = plurale = in poche parole.

Diciamo che in un tema di italiano non mi azzarderei a fare diversamente, ecco. 

Saluti


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Sono d'accordo con Shiver  

"In due parole" -4.: Ha significato generico e molto ampio in usi di tono enfatico e iperbolico, _ancora due parole e ho finito ...  
_
"In una parola" -6. a. :  formula conclusiva, equivalente a «per dirla in breve, per non farla lunga, insomma, per concludere» e sim.: _vede presentarsi e venire avanti due logori e sudici vestiti rossi_, _due facce scomunicate_, _due *monatti*_, *in una parola *(Manzoni)."

 Riprendendo, come esempio, la frase di Adicharlas, direi: "_In poche parole/in due parole: un ragazzo bello, simpatico e interessante. In una parola: unico!_"


----------



## violadaprile

E a quale regola grammaticale risponderebbe?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Forse non hai letto attentamente il mio post: chi ha mai parlato di regole grammaticali? 

Vogliamo considerare la frase dal semplice punto di vista pragmatico? Ti esprimeresti in questo modo? 
"*In una parola:* un ragazzo _bello_, _simpatico_ e _interessante_. *In due parole:* _unico!_" non ti sembra una battuta comica?


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Anna .

Sono d'accordo per quanto riguarda i tuoi esempi e la tua logica (che non è lontana da quella mia , post #13 ).  Nello stesso tempo riesco ad immaginare (almeno in altre lingue) dire quacosa come "In una parola: io adesso vado a casa!".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis  

Sì, certo! 
Hai ragione, credo che la mia interpretazione dipenda, infatti, dal mio "_modus pensandi_"  ... e, chiaramente, le domande illogiche mi spingono a puntualizzare ancor più quegli aspetti logici che originariamente non avrei voluto prendere in considerazione


----------



## francisgranada

In poche parole : se si tratta d'un "elenco" di persone, oggetti, qualità ... o di qualche spiegazione piìu o meno complessa, mi pare più adeguato usare "in poche parole". Invece, nel caso di una semplice e breve conclusione, anche se composta di più parole, va bene "in una parola" (qui la parola "parola" rappresenta piuttosto qualche idea e non una vera e propria parola nel senso linguistico).


----------



## Sempervirens

adicharlas said:


> Buona sera
> 
> Vi espongo una mia teoria, ditemi per piacere che ne pensate.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la frase "In una parola: un ragazzo bello, simpatico e interessante"
> io sostengo che, anche se "in una parola" è chiaramente un modo per dire "riassumendo", la frase è scorretta, perché le parole seguenti sono TRE.
> Pure se fosse corretto questo uso a me non piace, perché lo trovo comunque "illogico".
> 
> Grazie per l'attenzione



Ciao! Mi sa che una breve ricerca su Google libri(ricerca avanzata) ti confermerà il fatto che "In una parola" è molto simile per certi versi e usi a " In una parabola".
Ho una parola da dirti: Non ti fermare nelle tue ricerche!


P.S Non mi sembra il caso di forzare tanto su quello che è logico e quello che non lo è,in fatto di lingua e parlare,ovvero inteso il comunicare di esseri senzienti.


----------

